# My removal videos in all their true hi-def glory



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

So as you all know, when you edit a hi-def video and upload it to youtube, the quality
and size get degraded severely.

I got to thinking that I would upload several of my original hi-def edits to my DropBox account
and post the links here for all to see (or at least those of you who are interested).

It's truly amazing how much difference there is. You can almost see the smiles on the
bees' faces as I do my thing because they LOVE being moved to top bar hives !!!!

So here's a youtube upload. It's not horrible, but NOTHING compared to the original:






And now, here is the hi-def upload of the original edit I did on Windows Live Movie Maker:

[video]https://www.dropbox.com/s/wsfhzf6l122tcgb/Lakeland%20Removal%20-%208-7-14.wmv?dl=0[/video]

It may not even be viewable just yet because of how large the file is. Give it a day-or-two and check back if not.

Let me know if any of you are successful in viewing it before I try to upload more videos in hi-def.

.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

High deff loaded for like 10 min and I got bored and quit trying


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Harley Craig said:


> High deff loaded for like 10 min and I got bored and quit trying


LOL, but you can do other stuff while it's loading !!!!!!

It's SO worth it !!!

.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Under the dome just came on I'm over it lol I try again tomorrow when I'm on a cup and not a tablet


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for posting! You made do with less than a perfect situation. I was groaning as you kept breaking off pieces of the degrading particle board. Must have been frustrating.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Upload to Vimeo, it should look better. The problem with drop box is that you are not streaming.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

shannonswyatt said:


> Upload to Vimeo, it should look better. The problem with drop box is that you are not streaming.


Yeah, it's just an experiment. I think the internet still has a long way to go before we can experience such things fast.

It's actually STILL uploading to DropBox from my computer. BUt it only has a chance when I'm connected in the evening.

I'll look into Vimeo - but it's not going to be anything like the real McCoy. 

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

philip.devos said:


> Thanks for posting! You made do with less than a perfect situation. I was groaning as you kept breaking off pieces of the degrading particle board. Must have been frustrating.


LOL, thanks.

Yes, but I tell you what - - other than the heat, that was one of my favorite removals I've done so far. And those bees are doing fantastically right now in my back yard. They seem to be gentle and producing well. ......or maybe it's just the hive I have them in makes me biased towards them.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

PatBeek said:


> So as you all know, when you edit a hi-def video and upload it to youtube, the quality and size get degraded severely.


Yeah, I knew that. NOT!!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

So the hi-def video is finally finished uploading to my DropBox folder.

Will someone be so kind as to see if it's possible to download and/or view the file in a decent amount of time?

My appreciation is being sent in advance of whomever partakes in this experiment.

Here's the link again for those who are interested:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wsfhzf6l122tcgb/Lakeland Removal - 8-7-14.wmv?dl=0

But beware.....I just clicked on the link and it streamed it, but the streaming wasn't in hi-def.....so I assume the entire file would need to be downloaded first in order to view it in true hi-def.

.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

PatBeek said:


> . Will someone be so kind as to see if it's possible to download and/or view the file in a decent amount of time.


PatBeek.. I tried your download in HI-Def.

Initially it started streaming and then I clicked on "download file" After three minutes of downloading, it came up that it had downloaded 15.2MB of 2.2 GB and estimated time to complete download is 4 hours.

I did not wait the 4 hours. The streaming video was good enough for me.

cchoganjr


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> PatBeek.. I tried your download in HI-Def.
> 
> Initially it started streaming and then I clicked on "download file" After three minutes of downloading, it came up that it had downloaded 15.2MB of 2.2 GB and estimated time to complete download is 4 hours.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the attempt, Cleo.

I highly doubt the streaming was in hi-def. If there was ANY amount of blurryness, it was the compromised streaming version.

.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I think you are right. The streaming video is not HI-DEF, and yes there was a little blurryiness, but, for what you are doing here, the streaming video is good enough. It still comes across fine.

cchoganjr


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

It played fine for me from the drop box as far as speed. It was enjoyable to watch. I bet that you got the queen. It looks like you got a nice sized cut out. Video taping and doing bee work will leave the camera sticky huh Well Done!!!


----------



## Waggle (Mar 7, 2013)

Played beautiful for me, was up and running in less than a minute, quicker than any video in a long while. Nice bunch of bees.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

I think I may have an idea how we all can share hi-def videos with each other.

Whoever is interested would have to sign up for DropBox. www.dropbox.com

Then, we could all have a joint folder we could access in order to view the hi-def quality videos immediately with no download lag, etc.

The reason I think it would work is because when I click on the file in my DropBox folder, it plays immediately in hi-def quality. And from my understanding, you can share folders with others who have DropBox accounts.

If anyone is interested in seeing if this works, please let me know and I'll add your DropBox email or name the shared folder for viewing hi-def cut-out videos.

Can't get any more nerdy than this !!!!

.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Pretty sure that eventually you would have to start paying for the shared storage.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

shannonswyatt said:


> Pretty sure that eventually you would have to start paying for the shared storage.


Ha !! I was just thinking that today.

You're right.

I'll just have to sign a deal with Netflix and they can rent out DVDs of my removals.

Ok, I just realized that this thread has probably outlasted its usefulness and/or interest.

But it still would be a great thing to watch everyone's removals in true hi-def. It makes all the difference in the world - believe me.
It's almost like BEING THERE !!!!

.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

PatBeek said:


> . we could all have a joint folder we could access in order to view the hi-def quality videos immediately with no download lag, etc.
> .


Or you could put them on Vimeo.


----------

